
Drawing on the new iPad - zdw
https://www.penny-arcade.com/news/post/2018/11/14/drawing-on-the-new-ipad
======
pickdenis
> My desktop would have shit itself.

There it is. There is a coordinated ploy by the industry to sell more
expensive hardware: shitty software. I find it hard to believe that such
simple multitasking (using compute-intensive software + watching videos) could
cause a well-built desktop computer to slow down.

Since there is no alternative to inefficient software, products such as the
2019 iPad are praised because they can bludgeon through these tasks and still
appear fast, but only due to their sheer power.

It's disgusting, honestly. Apple pushes iOS so much because that's where they
have almost full control over software, and therefore they have full control
over your device's perceived performance. This isn't even limited to Apple.
Case in point, [https://mail.google.com](https://mail.google.com)

What are we, responsible computer enthusiasts, to do about this?

~~~
qball
>Since there is no alternative to inefficient software, products such as the
2019 iPad are praised because they can bludgeon through these tasks and still
appear fast, but only due to their sheer power.

The iPad _is the alternative to inefficient software_. In this case, the
inefficient software is a web page that doesn't just have to load the media
you want, but the entire application to run it too.

It should be telling that a lot of shops use Electron, because even though it
takes 500MB+ of RAM to run (for example) an IRC client, at least you don't
have to download the code more than once.

Contrast that to a thin client devices that already have this feature, have
had it for the last 10 years, and have it already done natively. This is why
it should surprise nobody that iPads are "good enough" today.

~~~
pickdenis
I wrote that part of my comment in error. It wasn't my intention to blast the
iPad's software suite as inefficient, but rather draw attention to the fact
that the user's DESKTOP computer couldn't handle what the iPad could easily
handle.

